# Prius Love



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Especially in Urban markets, Prii seem to be the go-to econobox to haul pax.
The driving experience is an acquired taste I've come to savor.
I'd love to see how others have shown their Prius some love.
Post your Prius!

I'm rocking a Super Dirty 2012 Prius II in Winter Gray Metallic with 123k miles
5% Tint on rear / 28% front
Tinted tail lights
Smoke window vents
Gray painted emblems
Led foot well lights
Stock rims with hubcaps removed


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Especially in Urban markets, Prii seem to be the go-to econobox to haul pax.
> The driving experience is an acquired taste I've come to savor.
> I'd love to see how others have shown their Prius some love.
> Post your Prius!
> ...


No offense meant at all; you're actually one of the best posters on here, but customizing a Prius does seem a bit like polishing a turd.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No offense meant at all; you're actually one of the best posters on here, but customizing a Prius does seem a bit like polishing a turd.


Yea but . . .50 mpg

Shine turd shine !


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No offense meant at all; you're actually one of the best posters on here, but customizing a Prius does seem a bit like polishing a turd.


It is. I love my cheap, polished turd.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I drive a Mazda 6 but I want to get a Prius for ridesharing. Yours looks sweet.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It does look better

Although I recommend a spacer lift/levelling kit, rolled fenders, and BFGs.

















Why? For teh lulz


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

^ those off road things are flippin’ ridiculous. Oh, the horror!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No offense meant at all; you're actually one of the best posters on here, but customizing a Prius does seem a bit like polishing a turd.


I drive a Prius that hasn't been tricked out so I would like to think it's more like putting lipstick on an armadillo.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Perfect car for ridesharing, end of story. You will feel like you can really set your own hours and have nothing to loose. On the flipside, those driving minivans and SUVs have to drive what I call the desperate hours, 9pm-4am. It's the only way for them to bring in anything worthwhile. Sadly, they really don't have a choice.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rideshare2870 said:


> Perfect car for ridesharing, end of story. You will feel like you can really set your own hours and have nothing to loose. On the flipside, those driving minivans and SUVs have to drive what I call the desperate hours, 9pm-4am. It's the only way for them to bring in anything worthwhile. Sadly, they really don't have a choice.


XLs can and do also often work airport runs only


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Adieu said:


> XLs can and do also often work airport runs only


I do airports at my convience meaning if I'm already dropping a passenger in the airport area. Waiting at airports is a waste of time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I drive a Prius that hasn't been tricked out so I would like to think it's more like putting lipstick on an armadillo.


Armadillos with lipstick are " FABULOUS" 
But you Must add false eyelashes !
And Blue glitter eye shadow . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw 3 Dodge Chargers yesterday. Hope they got there Alternators replaced if they got the recall notice.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Especially in Urban markets, Prii seem to be the go-to econobox to haul pax.
> The driving experience is an acquired taste I've come to savor.
> I'd love to see how others have shown their Prius some love.
> Post your Prius!
> ...


Wow, that is a banging car, way to go,MPG=$$$$ more profit,jmo



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Saw 3 Dodge Chargers yesterday. Hope they got there Alternators replaced if they got the recall notice.


Dodge got bought out by Fiat, Fix It Again Tony?jmo


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a CT200h ;does that count? haha It's all the same underneath.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> Perfect car for ridesharing, end of story. You will feel like you can really set your own hours and have nothing to loose. On the flipside, those driving minivans and SUVs have to drive what I call the desperate hours, 9pm-4am. It's the only way for them to bring in anything worthwhile. Sadly, they really don't have a choice.


I drive an xl suv that qualifies for everything get 23 mpg and I never drive desperate hours My normal day is 8 to 3 with an hour break in there when it slows down . I rarely avg less than $25ph net after all expenses


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Dang current gen Prius is tempting me... 

Multilink rear suspension, people getting well over EPA estimates in MPG, roomy interior and more comfortable? 

A used base 1 or a 2 a year or two down the road sounds good..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

On friday, I bought a certified used silver 2015 prius with 33k miles. I think they steam cleaned everything cause it's clean as new, minus a bit of roadrash.

It's my second prius, so yeah, me and prius have a thing.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yea but . . .50 mpg
> 
> Shine turd shine !


A lot of people seem to really like spending $7,000 extra per year on gas. Makes them feel like a man. This compensation seems to be cheaper than V|agra.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> Perfect car for ridesharing, end of story. You will feel like you can really set your own hours and have nothing to lose. On the flipside, those driving minivans and SUVs have to drive what I call the desperate hours, 9pm-4am. It's the only way for them to bring in anything worthwhile. Sadly, they really don't have a choice.


New Prius starts at $24,000, so you're looking at almost $500 in monthly payments. So its not exactly "nothing to lose".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> New Prius starts at $24,000, so you're looking at almost $500 in monthly payments. So its not exactly "nothing to loose".


They last long due to electric motor assist on takeoffs Greatly reducing R.P.M. ' s and engine & drivetrain wear.

300,000 mile plus potential.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They last long due to electric motor assist on takeoffs Greatly reducing R.P.M. ' s and engine & drivetrain wear.
> 
> 300,000 mile plus potential.


True, but so will Toyota Yaris. And its $10,000 cheaper.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Syn said:


> New Prius starts at $24,000, so you're looking at almost $500 in monthly payments. So its not exactly "nothing to loose".


I would never buy a new one. Here in NY we can have 15/14 year old car. I've seen plenty of them for less than $4000 on Craigslist.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Spending that much on (any) car that will be used so much for ride sharing is really asking for trouble.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Syn said:


> Spending that much on (any) car that will be used so much for ride sharing is really asking for trouble.


I've had a cheap camry before that lasted an insane amount of miles. It died out only bc of neglect. It had no oil when it died but other than that it only needed it's trunk lock to be replaced.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> Perfect car for ridesharing, end of story. You will feel like you can really set your own hours and have nothing to loose. On the flipside, those driving minivans and SUVs have to drive what I call the desperate hours, 9pm-4am. It's the only way for them to bring in anything worthwhile. Sadly, they really don't have a choice.


Nothing to lose except your time. BUt whats that worth. Right. Certain hours if the day pay **** regardless of vehicle. But go on. To each their own



fulcrum23 said:


> I have a CT200h ;does that count? haha It's all the same underneath.


Ct200h spent like one minute on select til it got pulled for size. True. Its a prius with a sportier body. But very small.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> It is. I love my cheap, polished turd.
> 
> View attachment 218208


I might not be crazy about the looks of a Prius (even with my MPG-envy), but in the wide spectrum of car looks, a Prius is much better looking than AMC's Pacer or Gremlin!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> I might not be crazy about the looks of a Prius (even with my MPG-envy), but in the wide spectrum of car looks, a Prius is much better looking than AMC's Pacer or Gremlin!


You kiddin??? It's only the coolest **18mpg** shitbox EVER


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You kiddin??? It's only the coolest **18mpg** shitbox EVER
> 
> View attachment 222333
> View attachment 222334


 Bite your tongue... I'd rather be in a Pinto than one of those ugly things!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Bite your tongue... I'd rather be in a Pinto than one of those ugly things!


Naw seriously, as a kid I even thought "whoa awesome, I kinda want one" (once upon a time)

Whatever the mechanicals or other issues, when taken OUT of context of public perceptions recalled by those who remember those days, the people who bought & drove the things... from purely a cosmetics design standpoint, A+++ kickass design, one of the most memorable quirky vehicles ever


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Naw seriously, as a kid I even thought "whoa awesome, I kinda want one" (once upon a time)
> 
> Whatever the mechanicals or other issues, when taken OUT of context of public perceptions recalled by those who remember those days, the people who bought & drove the things... from purely a cosmetics design standpoint, A+++ kickass design, one of the most memorable quirky vehicles ever


The only 2 cars I had that "want one" feeling were the Datsun 280z and the second generation Toyota Supra. At the time I was in hate with the Corvette, only to fall for the previous generation when they utterly changed it (for the worse) in 1984.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> The only 2 cars I had that "want one" feeling were the Datsun 280z and the second generation Toyota Supra. At the time I was in hate with the Corvette, only to fall for the previous generation when they utterly changed it (for the worse) in 1984.


Fairlady Z was pretty hawt
Celica Supra? Ughh... brown bag ugly

80s were a time of some daaaang ugly vehicles though.... well, except the Bimmer 8series, if an '89 debut still counts

Oh and I guess the Merc SEL was pretty win, too


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't wait to see you, in that Prius..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 222378
> I can't wait to see you, in that Prius..


Can somebody explain the allure?

That poor poor lady always looked freshly propelled out of a concentration camp by a jackboot to the face...

(Hasn't been fed in decades and I think I can still see the bootprint.)


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Can somebody explain the allure?
> 
> That poor poor lady always looked freshly propelled out of a concentration camp by a jackboot to the face...
> 
> Hasn't been fed im decades and I think I can still see the bootprint


Not Uma..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Somebody explain....Both EcoFriendly?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 80s were a time of some daaaang ugly vehicles though.... well, except the Bimmer 8series, if an '89 debut still counts


Yugo, Le Car


Adieu said:


> Can somebody explain the allure?
> 
> That poor poor lady always looked freshly propelled out of a concentration camp by a jackboot to the face...
> 
> (Hasn't been fed in decades and I think I can still see the bootprint.)


You sure you're not thinking of Calista "skin-and-bones" Flockhart?!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Yugo, Le Car
> 
> You sure you're not thinking of Calista "skin-and-bones" Flockhart?!


Flockhart at least never looked like she'd been kicked by a donkey (maybe THAT'S why Uma always looks angry enough to have an aneurism?)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> New Prius starts at $24,000, so you're looking at almost $500 in monthly payments. So its not exactly "nothing to loose".


^^^this^^^

I bought my 25 MPG Sonata for $3000. If I saved $5000 I can buy another 2000 gallons which is 50,000 miles at $2.50/gal. Do the arithmetic, people. Not the feel good lefty arithmetic, but real economics.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Syn said:


> New Prius starts at $24,000, so you're looking at almost $500 in monthly payments. So its not exactly "nothing to loose".


But I'm saving 500 a month in gas. That pretty much makes my car payments free


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> But I'm saving 500 a month in gas. That pretty much makes my car payments free


So you're putting on like 8000 miles a month? Ridiculous.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> But I'm saving 500 a month in gas. That pretty much makes my car payments free


Please tell me something. Even if you have to lie.

I want you to tell me you did not buy a brand new car with a primary purpose to dump miles on it doing Uber and that you're paying $500/month while putting thousands/month on it, destroying its value, while doing rideshare.

If you can't tell me that, you're essentially volunteering for Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

$500 / $3/gal = 167 gal
167 gal x 50 MPG = 8000+ miles.
x 12 months = 100,000 miles a year.
Your car is dead in two years, way before it's paid off.

Something's off here.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> $500 / $3/gal = 167 gal
> 167 gal x 50 MPG = 8000+ miles.
> x 12 months = 100,000 miles a year.
> Your car is dead in two years, way before it's paid off.
> ...


I would almost agree with you but you numbers are way off. Priuses go way further than 200,000 miles. Closer to 600 thousand miles. Gas here is like 370. They also have a way lower operating cost for maintenance then most cars.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> I would almost agree with you but you numbers are way off. Priuses go way further than 200,000 miles. Closer to 600 thousand miles. Gas here is like 370. They also have a way lower operating cost for maintenance then most cars.


600k sounds like a unicorn...am I supposed to believe that a Prius has some kind of magical engineering/design that allows it to last twice as many miles as most cars? I think people are trying to justify spending way too much money on a feel good car. But yes gas is way cheaper here ($2.50 ish currently).

It's about total cost of ownership. I am driving a 25 MPG Sonata. My gas costs me about $0.10/mile. I bought it in August for $3000 (subtract the $1700 I sold the Mazda for) and I've put about $1500 into it. So we'll round up and say I've spend $3000 on it so far. Let's say I spend another $2000 on it from now until August. Then throw in another $1000 for misc. Being VERY generous that's $6000/yr in non gas costs.

I'll drive it about 30k miles so that's $0.20/mile non gas costs, which totals $0.30/mile total cost. But in reality my costs are going to be less than that, especially since I favor long trips. So my costs are about $0.25/mile. A Prius at 50 MPG and $3.75/gal has gas costs of about $0.075/mile...so to beat my profibatility payment/maint/repairs (non gas cost) has to be less than $0.025/mile more than my car. I don't believe it.

Show me the numbers. I want to see your calculation for total cost per mile on a Prius.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Some guys can't give it up...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> 600k sounds like a unicorn...am I supposed to believe that a Prius has some kind of magical engineering/design that allows it to last twice as many miles as most cars? I think people are trying to justify spending way too much money on a feel good car. But yes gas is way cheaper here ($2.50 ish currently).
> 
> It's about total cost of ownership. I am driving a 25 MPG Sonata. My gas costs me about $0.10/mile. I bought it in August for $3000 (subtract the $1700 I sold the Mazda for) and I've put about $1500 into it. So we'll round up and say I've spend $3000 on it so far. Let's say I spend another $2000 on it from now until August. Then throw in another $1000 for misc. Being VERY generous that's $6000/yr in non gas costs.
> 
> ...


The gas engine part of the Prius only runs about a third of the time, and about a fourth of the miles on the odometer. Electric engines are able to last longer, and the gas engine doesn't run all that much.
If a Prius has 500k on it, only about 150k of that was powered by gas. Still a new engine.
MOST Prius' die as a result of accident. Once rear ended - they are gone baby gone. So spend a few bucks more on insurance, gap insurance, etc.
Nobody really knows how long they will go till they wear out.
I don't know of one that has BEEN worn out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The gas engine part of the Prius only runs about a third of the time, and about a fourth of the miles on the odometer. Electric engines are able to last longer, and the gas engine doesn't run all that much.
> If a Prius has 500k on it, only about 150k of that was powered by gas. Still a new engine.
> MOST Prius' die as a result of accident. Once rear ended - they are gone baby gone. So spend a few bucks more on insurance, gap insurance, etc.
> Nobody really knows how long they will go till they wear out.
> I don't know of one that has BEEN worn out.


Fair enough. Sounds like the right vehicle in states with expensive gas. Just not where I live necessarily.

Oh also where I live it actually snows, so road salt rusts TF out of the body and even the frame, usually well before 300k. SoCal and Florida not so much.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I posted this several years ago on PriusChat, IIRC. I'm now on my third Prius, a 2012 Plugin model. The second one was a 2006 on which I put nearly 60k miles, also with a lifetime average of 54.5 mpg. That's not the onboard computer number, which I find to be a little optimistic, but rather total gas I've put in the tank.
Notice that I include all operating costs, along with purchase price and depreciation, resulting in just over $0.21 per mile.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> View attachment 222511
> 
> I posted this several years ago on PriusChat, IIRC. I'm now on my third Prius, a 2012 Plugin model. The second one was a 2006 on which I put nearly 60k miles, also with a lifetime average of 54.5 mpg. That's not the onboard computer number, which I find to be a little optimistic, but rather total gas I've put in the tank.
> Notice that I include all operating costs, along with purchase price and depreciation, resulting in just over $0.21 per mile.


I'm glad you posted this as most people don't know what their operating costs are...
I had a CPA 2 yrs ago ask me why I wouldn't take him to the airport at 4 in the morning for .52 per mile in a luxury car, with zero chance of a return trip and paying the toll to enter and both leave the airport. I had to school him. Luckily for me he was a CPA and told him "if there is some one around at this time in a Prius that wants to take you, more power to him."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> View attachment 222511
> 
> I posted this several years ago on PriusChat, IIRC. I'm now on my third Prius, a 2012 Plugin model. The second one was a 2006 on which I put nearly 60k miles, also with a lifetime average of 54.5 mpg. That's not the onboard computer number, which I find to be a little optimistic, but rather total gas I've put in the tank.
> Notice that I include all operating costs, along with purchase price and depreciation, resulting in just over $0.21 per mile.


Good job! This is what I like to see. Looks like you were smart and got out before any major repairs hit.

Another way I like to estimate my non gas costs based on a payment of $400/mo for a replacement car, plus $100 for misc. I could get a pretty nice, new (but low end) car for $400/mo over 60 months (which is OK since I don't drive Uber full time) and have minimal maint/repairs if bought new. As long as I stay under $500/mo for repairs/maint/depreciation on my very used, very depreciated car, I am fine. I've been driving my Sonata for 7 months, so 7x500 = $3500. I've only spent $3000 on it so far and a lot of those costs were up front / repairing things the previous owner neglected. So as long as I spend less than $2000 in the next 5 months, which should be easy, I'm doing better than a brand new car.

Here's why I prefer a used car:. With a new car, or one that's financed, you're absolutely locked into a payment. No escape. With a very used car, you could get lucky if it somehow needs very little maintenance/repairs, and if it does you can always ditch it (since it was cheap to buy up front and you've gotten your money out of it).


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2007 when they were bigger


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> 2007 when they were bigger
> View attachment 222523


Beautiful!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Good job! This is what I like to see. Looks like you were smart and got out before any major repairs hit.
> 
> Another way I like to estimate my non gas costs based on a payment of $400/mo for a replacement car, plus $100 for misc. I could get a pretty nice, new (but low end) car for $400/mo over 60 months (which is OK since I don't drive Uber full time) and have minimal maint/repairs if bought new. As long as I stay under $500/mo for repairs/maint/depreciation on my very used, very depreciated car, I am fine. I've been driving my Sonata for 7 months, so 7x500 = $3500. I've only spent $3000 on it so far and a lot of those costs were up front / repairing things the previous owner neglected. So as long as I spend less than $2000 in the next 5 months, which should be easy, I'm doing better than a brand new car.
> 
> Here's why I prefer a used car:. With a new car, or one that's financed, you're absolutely locked into a payment. No escape. With a very used car, you could get lucky if it somehow needs very little maintenance/repairs, and if it does you can always ditch it (since it was cheap to buy up front and you've gotten your money out of it).


60 month car notes are NOT rational for fuber drivers

8 to 18, maybe 24 months tops


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 60 month car notes are NOT rational for fuber drivers
> 
> 8 to 18, maybe 24 months tops


Not full-time Uber drivers. I am very part-time.

But that's why I was scratching my head at the guy who says he's saves $500 a month in gas. That's a lot of freakin miles which means he has to be full-time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not full-time Uber drivers. I am very part-time.
> 
> But that's why I was scratching my head at the guy who says he's saves $500 a month in gas. That's a lot of freakin miles which means he has to be full-time.


Still... in 4.5 years, it'll be a steaming pile of guano, if it's still even running and intact

And you'll STILL be paying for it same as day 1

Especially on uberX


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> But I'm saving 500 a month in gas. That pretty much makes my car payments free


How many miles per week or month are you driving?



UberBastid said:


> The gas engine part of the Prius only runs about a third of the time, and about a fourth of the miles on the odometer. Electric engines are able to last longer, and the gas engine doesn't run all that much.
> If a Prius has 500k on it, only about 150k of that was powered by gas. Still a new engine.
> MOST Prius' die as a result of accident. Once rear ended - they are gone baby gone. So spend a few bucks more on insurance, gap insurance, etc.
> Nobody really knows how long they will go till they wear out.
> I don't know of one that has BEEN worn out.


What about batteries? After 500,000 miles (or even 200,000 miles) those batteries won't be as good, so you won't be averaging anywhere near 50s mpg.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Still... in 4.5 years, it'll be a steaming pile of guano, if it's still even running and intact
> 
> And you'll STILL be paying for it same as day 1
> 
> Especially on uberX


I put about 30,000 miles on my primary Uber vehicle every year. And And a about another 6000 on my backup. That means in five years I will have put 150000 miles on my primary. If a new car doesn't last a hundred fifty thousand miles with only a hundred thousand of them being Rideshare then that's ridiculous.

I'm not saying I would actually buy a new car... You misunderstood perhaps. I use a new car payment as a hypothetical for estimating purposes. Basically worst case scenario because it assumes I am unable to find a reasonably priced used vehicle. But I have a track record of conducting Shady Craigslist deals with people from Milwaukee 

My next Uber car may actually end up being one that's a few years old from a dealer. If it cost somewhere in the range of $11,000 to $13,000 I could easily pay that off in 2 years.

Again don't forget that I put non Rideshare miles on my vehicle so by forcing my rideshare income to pay for my day-to-day vehicle, I am being very conservative.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> How many miles per week or month are you driving?
> 
> What about batteries? After 500,000 miles (or even 200,000 miles) those batteries won't be as good, so you won't be averaging anywhere near 50s mpg.


Research that question. Google is your friend.
The whole battery doesn't need to be replaced. Maybe a cell goes bad, another one is weak. So, spend $300 and replace them. 
And, if you do need a new battery ... there is enough wrecked Prius' out there to get a used one with few hours. If you don't take it to a dealer (ripoff) but rather to a hybrid specialist, it will cost about $650 to swap it out. 
None of those costs are prohibitive, and some are less than a tune up would cost on you gas car.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Posted recently on PriusChat by an independent contractor who works as a courier in FL. I remember the 2012 was on the original batteries, as is the 2014.

Update: 380000
I am officially in the 1.2 million mile club. 
2009 Prius 369000
2012 Prius 469000
2014 Prius currently 380000
The Prius I must admit has been good to me. 
Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Posted recently on PriusChat by an independent contractor who works as a courier in FL. I remember the 2012 was on the original batteries, as is the 2014.
> 
> Update: 380000
> I am officially in the 1.2 million mile club.
> ...


Music to my ears.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Music to my ears.


There's no road salt in Florida.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's no road salt in Florida.


No state income tax either.


----------



## Pizzadub (Dec 4, 2017)

If you buy 2 cars in the 2k to 4K price range at a deal with patience, sell one after 3 months of use for a few hundred more because you got a deal despite the added miles. Patiently look for another purchase while you then activate the next vehicle in service. Resell that vehicle after 3 months for a few hundred more. It’s a constant process. Flip cost/depreciation/business deficit into payments/appreciation/business surplus. Prius flips or Sonata. Get with the car flip and move them faster for profits on ownership.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pizzadub said:


> If you buy 2 cars in the 2k to 4K price range at a deal with patience, sell one after 3 months of use for a few hundred more because you got a deal despite the added miles. Patiently look for another purchase while you then activate the next vehicle in service. Resell that vehicle after 3 months for a few hundred more. It's a constant process. Flip cost/depreciation/business deficit into payments/appreciation/business surplus. Prius flips or Sonata. Get with the car flip and move them faster for profits on ownership.


Works in real estate too.


----------



## Pizzadub (Dec 4, 2017)

I’m sure it does. Open your minds people. Your 1st flaw in your thinking was that you thought if you bought a vehicle for X dollars that it was immediately worth less once you used it. Buy the right vehicle at the right price and it’s worth more when you sell it. With a little effort simply buying the car can make you money along with the Uber gig.

It’s a Prius thread...cool it’s really efficient. Be efficient on gas with your Prius and buy Prius’s that have potential to be sold for more. Optimized income for the highest level of Uber driver


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pretty sure I could sell my Sonata for "only" $500 less than what I bought it for after driving it for a year / 20,000 miles. To me that's a deal because it means I will have driven a car for $2000 a year (non gas costs).

Yes I totally agree with looking for deals. My wife and I have three cars combined. I don't have to feel pressured into buying anything since I always have a back up vehicle.

Ya sorry I derailed the thread a bit, lol. Yes Priuses can look pretty cool especially the newer models.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> 2007 when they were bigger
> View attachment 222523


It's not the SIZE that counts, it's HOW you use it


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> It's not the SIZE that counts, it's HOW you use it
> 
> View attachment 222640


That's how two passengers and a driver feel in a tiny car.


----------



## Pizzadub (Dec 4, 2017)

Next level of enlightenment. Cosmetic damage. A car valued at 2k to 4K can take cosmetic damage without affecting the value. In 2015 I was rear ended. Just scratches to the bumper. Paid $900 by the drivers insurance. Didn’t fix it. 2015 bumped in a parking lot scratched headlight and front bumper. Paid $1200 by at fault drivers insurance and didn’t fix it. 2016 hail damage to car paid $2700 through my insurance and did not fix it and didn’t turn it to salvage title. 2017 city bus clipped and broke my side view mirror. Bus insurance paid $900 and I fixed it for $50. This cannot be done with cars on loans. When you own it outright you can choose to take cash. Another level of knowledge on how to make this job pay YOU! Get a low value Prius and own it no loan.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

They look like a lunch box


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pizzadub said:


> Next level of enlightenment. Cosmetic damage. A car valued at 2k to 4K can take cosmetic damage without affecting the value. In 2015 I was rear ended. Just scratches to the bumper. Paid $900 by the drivers insurance. Didn't fix it. 2015 bumped in a parking lot scratched headlight and front bumper. Paid $1200 by at fault drivers insurance and didn't fix it. 2016 hail damage to car paid $2700 through my insurance and did not fix it and didn't turn it to salvage title. 2017 city bus clipped and broke my side view mirror. Bus insurance paid $900 and I fixed it for $50. This cannot be done with cars on loans. When you own it outright you can choose to take cash. Another level of knowledge on how to make this job pay YOU! Get a low value Prius and own it no loan.


Yep this is awesome! That's part of why I got my Sonata so cheap... There are dings and dents everywhere but writers don't notice them in the 10 seconds it takes to get in.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> I would almost agree with you but you numbers are way off. Priuses go way further than 200,000 miles. Closer to 600 thousand miles. Gas here is like 370. They also have a way lower operating cost for maintenance then most cars.


So it sounds like you took out a loan on a prius at $500/month but you drive 100k miles/year, so when it's a year old that $25k (?) Prius is outrageously underwater--even more than the day after you bought it, is that about the gist of it?

If a Prius is a 600k car as you assert, the smart move would have been to buy one with 300k on it for $3500 and drive that, but of course you wanted the shiny new Prius.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's no road salt in Florida.


why would anybody, NOT on witness protection program, live in a state that uses salt, or needs to?
never understood that


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> why would anybody, NOT on witness protection program, live in a state that uses salt, or needs to?
> never understood that


Family. Cost of living. Quality of of schools. Seasons. Being surrounded by Democrats.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> why would anybody, NOT on witness protection program, live in a state that uses salt, or needs to?
> never understood that


Because I dont want to live in a state where its 100+F w/ 90% humidity most of the summer.


----------



## Pizzadub (Dec 4, 2017)

New car is a major insurance risk. Lyft is a $2500 deductible. Uber is $1000. Even though you may have bought gap insurance for your car loan it will be void in an at fault accident with a pax. Your left with day of value minus deductible upon totaling your car paid by James River.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow. Why can't I edit my posts? Is this thread locked or something?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow. Why can't I edit my posts? Is this thread locked or something?


I've noticed that you only have an hour or two to edit posts and then they shut it down.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizzadub said:


> New car is a major insurance risk. Lyft is a $2500 deductible. Uber is $1000. Even though you may have bought gap insurance for your car loan it will be void in an at fault accident with a pax. Your left with day of value minus deductible upon totaling your car paid by James River.


Could you please cite a source stating gap insurance is void in case of an at fault accident with a pax on board? I read several articles online and couldn't find any reference to ridesharing voiding a gap policy. I haven't read a gap policy, however.


----------



## Pizzadub (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/

"Cash value" day of. All rideshare policies by all insurance companies unless you go commercial don't offer coverage while you have a pax in the car. Your on the Uber policy or Lyft Policy for all reimbursement to your car. Gap insurance provided by your private insurance won't cover in an at fault accident with pax.










All insurance companies give you this type of simple illustration to let you know when your working with a passenger their policy isn't covering you and your on the Uber/Lyft policy for all coverages.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve taken two men and two women with all their luggage to the airport numerous times in my Prius.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> So it sounds like you took out a loan on a prius at $500/month but you drive 100k miles/year, so when it's a year old that $25k (?) Prius is outrageously underwater--even more than the day after you bought it, is that about the gist of it?
> 
> If a Prius is a 600k car as you assert, the smart move would have been to buy one with 300k on it for $3500 and drive that, but of course you wanted the shiny new Prius.


No, im not like that. And I'm not saying that cuz I don't want you to think of me that way I doubt we'll ever know each other - but fact is I look for used Prius and all the ones that had 80,000 miles on them were $21,000. They have a very high resale value because they last a long time. I ended up getting a new Prius cheaper than a used one. I'll leave out the details since you're being snobby. But I'll go to sleep at night knowing that I won and that you spend more on gas and maintenance.



MadTownUberD said:


> 600k sounds like a unicorn...am I supposed to believe that a Prius has some kind of magical engineering/design that allows it to last twice as many miles as most cars? I think people are trying to justify spending way too much money on a feel good car. But yes gas is way cheaper here ($2.50 ish currently).
> 
> It's about total cost of ownership. I am driving a 25 MPG Sonata. My gas costs me about $0.10/mile. I bought it in August for $3000 (subtract the $1700 I sold the Mazda for) and I've put about $1500 into it. So we'll round up and say I've spend $3000 on it so far. Let's say I spend another $2000 on it from now until August. Then throw in another $1000 for misc. Being VERY generous that's $6000/yr in non gas costs.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll do the numbers later when I'm better rested. I had to work so many extra hours to make that car payment you see so give me some time. In the meantime what year is your car that you got used? And how many miles does it have on it? And how long do you expect it to last.? I'm not totally against people buying used stuff but for me it didn't make sense. Especially when I want a car to work without any interruptions the first year of doing Lyft.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Please tell me something. Even if you have to lie.
> 
> I want you to tell me you did not buy a brand new car with a primary purpose to dump miles on it doing Uber and that you're paying $500/month while putting thousands/month on it, destroying its value, while doing rideshare.
> 
> If you can't tell me that, you're essentially volunteering for Uber.


Tell me you didn't buy a used car to do ride-sharing that might break down at any given time and that you might waste extra money fixing it, on top of Missed work for a week etcetera Etc! Tell me you didn't buy a car to gets 25 miles per gallon in perfect conditions but realistically get 17 miles per gallon instead of a Prius that gets 51 miles per gallon in perfect conditions but realistically gets 42. Tell me your car is new enough to qualify for the bonuses doing Lyft which are like $12,000 a year. Tell me you care about the environment also and that you're not burning up two to three times as much gasoline! , tell me you're not getting gas every single day instead of every other day.! Tell me you're not getting gas a hundred eighty times extra per year instead of doing your job better than anybody else in better than you've ever done it!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> No, im not like that. And I'm not saying that cuz I don't want you to think of me that way I doubt we'll ever know each other - but fact is I look for used Prius and all the ones that had 80,000 miles on them were $21,000. They have a very high resale value because they last a long time. I ended up getting a new Prius cheaper than a used one. I'll leave out the details since you're being snobby. But I'll go to sleep at night knowing that I won and that you spend more on gas and maintenance.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the numbers later when I'm better rested. I had to work so many extra hours to make that car payment you see so give me some time. In the meantime what year is your car that you got used? And how many miles does it have on it? And how long do you expect it to last.? I'm not totally against people buying used stuff but for me it didn't make sense. Especially when I want a car to work without any interruptions the first year of doing Lyft.
> 
> Tell me you didn't buy a used car to do ride-sharing that might break down at any given time and that you might waste extra money fixing it, on top of Missed work for a week etcetera Etc! Tell me you didn't buy a car to gets 25 miles per gallon in perfect conditions but realistically get 17 miles per gallon instead of a Prius that gets 51 miles per gallon in perfect conditions but realistically gets 42. Tell me your car is new enough to qualify for the bonuses doing Lyft which are like $12,000 a year. Tell me you care about the environment also and that you're not burning up two to three times as much gasoline! , tell me you're not getting gas every single day instead of every other day.! Tell me you're not getting gas a hundred eighty times extra per year instead of doing your job better than anybody else in better than you've ever done it!


It's a 2006 Sonata w/ 105k that I bought last August for $3000 (minus the $1700 I sold the previous car for) and put $1500 into. If it lasts another year and a half I'll be ecstatic; I'd even be happy with it lasting another 6 months since I used it to make decent money all winter as well as commute to and from work in. It's allowed me to keep miles -- and more importantly road salt -- off my 2006 BMW so that it lasts and doesn't break down.

I like used because it's cheap and I'm NOT committed long term. And things rarely break down / fall apart as long as they are maintained. A new car can just as easily, perhaps more easily in some cases, break down and fall apart; I knew an Uber driver who had a brand new Sonata's engine basically blow up in his driveway. I wouldn't expect that from a Prius because it's high quality and a proven design at this point.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> but fact is I look for used Prius and all the ones that had 80,000 miles on them were $21,000. They have a very high resale value because they last a long time. *I ended up getting a new Prius cheaper than a used one. *


I bolded the part of your post that was completely untrue. Sorry, no you didn't. You must be having a laugh. If what you say is true you should just buy new priuses and then immediately resell them as used and make a profit.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Around 4000 rides given and....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Around 4000 rides given and....
> View attachment 224240


Millenials feel irony is next to godliness


----------

